# Test Center Locations?



## strategist7 (Mar 15, 2017)

I am going to be taking the PE Chemical exam in April 2017. The closest test center to me is in the San Diego Area, and I need to book a hotel room.

1. I was wondering if anyone had an idea of where in San Diego the test center is? Maybe based on exam locations in the past?

2. Do all the disciplines share a test center, or are they different?

Thank you,


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 15, 2017)

In the past the test locations have either been at the Downtown Convention Center (where I took my FE in 2001!) or the Del Mar Fairgrounds.  I think, currently, the exam is typically held at the Del Mar Fairgrounds.


----------



## Lomarandil (Mar 15, 2017)

In Spring 2013, it was at the Del Mar Fairgrounds.

I suspect it will be there again this year (as will I) -- although I haven't been able to find anything to confirm that yet.

All disciplines are mixed (or were, at least).


----------



## Maji (Mar 15, 2017)

Two locations within the San Diego City limits showed up when I did a search.

Pearson Professional Centers-San Diego CA
3838 Camino Del Rio N
Suite 205
San Diego, California 92108
United States 
Pearson Professional Centers-San Diego (North) CA
11770 Bernardo Plaza Court
Suite 463
Sunroad Financial Plaza
San Diego, California 92128
United States 
There is one in San Marcos also.

Good luck.


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 15, 2017)

Maji said:


> Two locations within the San Diego City limits showed up when I did a search.
> 
> Pearson Professional Centers-San Diego CA
> 3838 Camino Del Rio N
> ...


@Maji, I think the OP is asking about the pencil and paper PE 8-hr exam, not the CBT state exams.


----------



## StandardPractice (Mar 16, 2017)

OP taking the last paper and pencil Chem PE exam...*slow clap*


----------



## Maji (Mar 16, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> @Maji, I think the OP is asking about the pencil and paper PE 8-hr exam, not the CBT state exams.






StandardPractice said:


> OP taking the last paper and pencil Chem PE exam...*slow clap*


Ohhhhh... good for him.


----------

